

'git commit' your favorite coffee place to work in - jqb
http://commitcoffee.com/
Reference for people traveling, working remotely and&#x2F;or simply don’t want to sit at home. A list of places friendly to social oriented geeks.
Add new one with use of github pullrequest.
======
acallaghan
It's an okay idea, but a pull request to suggest a coffee place is a pain in
the arse, a drop pin and form would be much nicer, even for us who use the
command line a lot.

~~~
vog
That's a valid concern with this user interface. However, this might also work
as a filter, because only real geeks will suggest a coffee place via pull
request.

~~~
xando
To filter, was an original idea standing behind of using git. I kind of
understand that using $ git for this is way to much, but those days github
allows to modify files online [https://github.com/xando/commitcoffee/edit/gh-
pages/places.j...](https://github.com/xando/commitcoffee/edit/gh-
pages/places.js) as well

------
jensenbox
I would assume that the main reason for doing a commit to the repo is for the
most part to distinguish a developer from a standard layperson - as opposed to
any easier methods using a database.

I don't mind this approach but from what I can tell, you need to automate your
pull request to deployment process - ideally keep it down to a few seconds and
even email the committer to indicate that their pull has been accepted and can
be seen on the site with a link.

------
joebeetee
Looks like your ng-cloak isn't working - you may need to add a few CSS classes
- see here [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11249768/angularjs-ng-
clo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11249768/angularjs-ng-cloak-ng-
show-elements-blink)

~~~
xando
author here. I'm using ng-cloak, but maybe I misunderstood the way how this
should be defined there, or maybe is not working well with less.js.

Thanks for the link I will have a second look.

~~~
almost
Add

    
    
         .ng-cloak {display: none !important;}
    

To your css. You've already added the ng-cloak class to your element, angular
will remove it once it is done loading.

~~~
xando
Thanks for the suggestion. Should be fixed by now.

------
gkoberger
San Francisco only, but I've been using
[http://arethereseats.com/](http://arethereseats.com/) for a while. It's
usually pretty up-to-date (when it's not Thanksgiving) and has saved me from
making a useless trip more than once.

------
nater
And thus the term "forkbait" was born.

~~~
vitoreiji
Actually I was thinking this is a great way to teach new developers how to
fork, clone, push and do pull requests.

------
zekenie
Nice! I was thinking of doing something like this some weekend. Wouldn't a
database be better for the places instead of that static file?

------
5vforest
I kinda like [http://jlord.github.io/hack-spots/](http://jlord.github.io/hack-
spots/) more. (Although I'm biased based on geographical location.)

Powered by a Google Spreadsheet, so instead of `git commit`, it's "Add a row
to this public spreadsheet!"

------
fortunajs
@xando - why did you decide to remove the authors.txt from the original repo?
it's cool to see my contributed places on your website, though

~~~
xando
This wasn't my intention. Let me know what you need will bring it back, but as
far I can see this file is not there.

~~~
fortunajs
[http://kaaes.github.io/work_from_cafe/humans.txt](http://kaaes.github.io/work_from_cafe/humans.txt)

keep up the good work!

pozdrowienia ;)

------
AsymetricCom
Why would I do that? Why don't you got commit yourself some mturk workers
instead.

